# Cascara



## wannabeekeeper (Jun 17, 2009)

Does anyone know if you get a nectar flow from cascara trees?


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

On page 50 of "American Honey Plants" by Frank C. Pellett, it says,"The Cascara Sagrada... (Rhamnus purshiana)... is reported as an important source of amber honey."


----------



## beedeetee (Nov 27, 2004)

Yes, bees love the tree. Maybe you can also market your honey as "Helps relieve constipation". We have a lot of Cascara around our place. I don't know if it is their number one favorite since some years the trees hum with bees and other years I see only a few and assume that they are finding something that they like better.


----------



## wannabeekeeper (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks That is good to know as we have many, many cascara trees in our neighborhood.


----------



## beedeetee (Nov 27, 2004)

We have quite a few (over 20 trees of different sizes within 200' of my hives), but there are many other things that bloom at the same time. I don't know how much of my honey comes from Cascara. I call it wild flower since I live in the mountains with no cultivated crops.

I always see bees on them, just different numbers each year. This year seemed to be a low year to me. Mine are about finished.


----------

